# Wrynose/Hardknott Pass Cumbria



## Flatcap (Jul 28, 2020)

Just came back from a cracking few days up to the Dumfries area and back down to Derbyshire via the Hardknott Pass. I did it in my converted Master and my brother in his LDV Convoy! Both vehicles were problem free even after all the chassis twisting on the passes which did cause my rear end to twitch a bit! Did the Wynose bit on Saturday afternoon and stayed over next to the stream and onto the Hardknott the Sunday morning. Not for the so called feint hearted but a great trip.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2020)

Flatcap said:


> Just came back from a cracking few days up to the Dumfries area and back down to Derbyshire via the Hardknott Pass. I did it in my converted Master and my brother in his LDV Convoy! Both vehicles were problem free even after all the chassis twisting on the passes which did cause my rear end to twitch a bit! Did the Wynose bit on Saturday afternoon and stayed over next to the stream and onto the Hardknott the Sunday morning. Not for the so called feint hearted but a great trip.
> 
> View attachment 84808View attachment 84809



It’s a lovely spot, but you were lucky not to encounter the police.


----------



## Flatcap (Jul 28, 2020)

Didn't know the plod would move you on!


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2020)

Flatcap said:


> Didn't know the plod would move you on!


Have a read last weekend https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 28, 2020)

channa said:


> Have a read last weekend https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/


2CV put the same link on but it's easy to miss as he often makes them part of the sentence. I have to double check his posts as I quite often miss them.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> 2CV put the same link on but it's easy to miss as he often makes them part of the sentence. I have to double check his posts as I quite often miss them.



Just making sure you’re paying attention 
It would perhaps be better if links could be more outstanding. I’ll see the boss at Hollingworth so will ask if it’s possible.


----------



## Flatcap (Jul 28, 2020)

Well it seems I was lucky this time. If I had known otherwise, I would not have overnighted there at all. Sad times indeed


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 28, 2020)

2cv said:


> Just making sure you’re paying attention
> It would perhaps be better if links could be more outstanding. I’ll see the boss at Hollingworth so will ask if it’s possible.



Just select and highlight the link text and make it bigger using the Font size   

eg. normal:

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/

bigger:

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/

even bigger:

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/

then there's the very biggest size, for those who are extremely myopic 

https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/1970s-bylaw-used-to-ban-camping-in-lake-district.81887/


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 28, 2020)

2cv said:


> Just making sure you’re paying attention
> It would perhaps be better if links could be more outstanding. I’ll see the boss at Hollingworth so will ask if it’s possible.


The whole forum page contains links, so any changes would affect the whole page - I think


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2020)

Just trying a link to the home page.

Edited to add, that seems to work, thanks Marie


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2020)

Edina said:


> The whole forum page contains links, so any changes would affect the whole page - I think



It’s possible to change the font size or colour for just the link, I’ll do that when linking from now on. Without doing that the link is only a little different to the rest of the text, and easily missed.
Sorry to stray from the thread.


----------

